# Challenger



## BIGFOOT45 (Aug 13, 2012)

whats the piont of a challenger goose decoys and where do you put them in a spread?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Defending his space....... stick em near the feeders.............


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Heads don't matter, its just a marketing thing.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

X 2 with dakota, dont listen to BL he runs a complete active silo spread  Jk


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Myles J Flaten said:


> X 2 with dakota, dont listen to BL he runs a complete active silo spread  Jk


I have a fullbody spread too. Though it is half feeders and half lookers and resters. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually ...outside of having a high number of alert or sentry heads I'm not sure it matters.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

They go next to the female decoys... like he is defending his harem...


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I only run challengers...15 dozen


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

That's why i use avian x decoys. So detail specific they mimic both male and female dominates.

Pretty good idea since geese can see that from 30 yards away


----------

